# Will My Lesson Horse Remember Me if I go once a Week?



## AkhalTekeArabians (29 d ago)

Hello!
I go to a riding school once a week to practice horse riding.  I ride several horses, Salem(Bay piebald blue eyes beauty), Shasta(Paint), Earny(chestnut). I'm wondering if any of them will remember me? Not forming a bond, but at least remember I rode them?

Thanks!


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

Yep they will 😁 , especially someone riding them!


----------



## BumbleBear (Jan 10, 2022)

Yes, they will 100% remember you! I ride at two barns at each barn once a week, and the horses all remember me!


----------



## PennyTheConnie (6 mo ago)

depends if you are spending time with them, grooming tacking up, feeding, etc.


----------

